# Toms 88 pathy



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/tom434_99/detail?.dir=79f1&.dnm=9dde.jpg


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

tom434 said:


> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/tom434_99/detail?.dir=79f1&.dnm=9dde.jpg



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4560214455


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

My favorite picture on the ebay listing is this one:











ps - why are you selling?!


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

Gimp said:


> My favorite picture on the ebay listing is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 just constant little problems and im not real nissan savvy
i have a 92 sentra without a moments trouble and a 87 aerostar i've had for 17 years with no problems im just running out of patience with it.
Like right now i think the starter or the solenoid switch are bad when i try to crank it the ground wire gets hot and i smell burning.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

If yours is a pathy, mines a sentry. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i love those old pathys. question for you...how much you looking for it?


----------

